# Stanks DWC N00B Thread.



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 6, 2015)

So cause I love to " Toy" with things and can't leave it alone I decided to get 1 DWC bucket and hydroton . I have started to bubble the water and adjust PH before I put and plants in. 

I have 4 clones going right now hoping to get 1 to DWC with it. 

My questions are

How full do I fill the bucket when starting. Do I make sure the Rockwell is in the water or just above?

Do I just follow the directions on the bottles? 

Does anyone have a good read or vid on starting a plant in DWC using rock whole ?
Thanks stank


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2015)

Tell us more about what you are doing.  I do not use rockwool for DWC--my preferred medium is hydrotron.  I have problems with rockwool staying too moist.  When the plants are small and do not have roots out the bottom of the net cup, I water from the top, but also have the water lever at the bottom of the net  cup.

You have to add the nutes and then pH.  What nutes do you have?  Do you have a pH meter?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 6, 2015)

.

This is how I do it. 
right, wrong 
good, bad
IDK, just how I've "learned by doing" after reading as much as I could find. 

--

I germinate in a 1x1x1 RW cube. 

Shove that 1x1 in a 4x4x4 RW cube before the root breaks out the bottom, but after it pops out the top.

That 4x4x4 is shoved in a 6" net-pot with those clay beads in the gaps created by putting a square object into a round hole... 

Up to this point I'm hand watering with MILD or -0- nute in these early stages (straight outa the jug distilled or if nutes are added then ph'd to 5.7)

---
I wrap the netpot with foil to reduce the evaporation from the "open" sides and put that in/on a houseplant saucer and continue to hand water with slowly stronger and stronger nutes (5.7ph) for a good 2 weeks till I feel it has a "solid" root structure INside the cube. (max ppm of 400 @ this point but feel free to experiment.)

I'm sure the above step could be skipped but like I said, this is how I do it

---

Once I put that netpot into the tote, I keep the nute level about 1/2" above the bottom of the netpot until there are 15-20 roots dangling down into the bath.  After that I rarely keep the level that high but have when space got tight (3 "gallons" of root displacement didn't leave much room for nute) 
IMO 400-600ppm in VEG 

that's from bean


from clone bucket I keep it in the bucket/puck till 8-12" of root hang down then try to gently drape/layer all that into a netpot with the same clay beads.
Again, until roots dangle, I keep the nute level up above the bottom of the netpot.
I don't top water after its in the tote, I let the capillary effect do its thing from the bottom up.

:48:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 7, 2015)

4 clones in small Rockwell cubes
1 5 gal bucket with net pot
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423312572.616695.jpg

I use Botinacare kind nutes


THG how do you start a seed or clone in hydroton ?

I will wait till I see roots and put Rockwell in the bucket.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't.  I start in rapid rooters.  When I have good root growth, they go into a DWC tote.  I do have a lot of different sized DWC totes for different sized spaces and different strains.  I do also start with 3" net pots and then go to 6" ones.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2015)

You got 4 plants in 1 net pot?

I don't see much room for 4 root systems and nutes.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 7, 2015)

LoL duck I got 4 clippings in rock whole so I can put it into net pot. Just one .

Called my hydro shop asked if he could check PPM told me they don't have the stuff to do that. Time to switch shops if it's high I'd buy an RO system thier lose.

I do have a bit of cents guys


----------



## Kraven (Feb 7, 2015)

Stank...just saying. This is my first hydro grow and I have followed all of THC's advice to the letter and this is what my plant looks like after 27 days ( 27 days from the date it germinated). She has not led me wrong yet.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 7, 2015)

Water is 190 PPM straight from my tap


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2015)

If you are on city water just go to water deptment.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 7, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Water is 190 PPM straight from my tap



nice mine in the low 400's so have to use ro/ or distilled...I like the distilled...I know I'm starting from a blank canvas. But yea you can get a good water quality analysis from the local water dept. That way you can better judge just what all your mixing together in the bucket. Mojo dude.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> LoL duck I got 4 clippings in rock whole so I can put it into net pot. Just one .
> 
> Called my hydro shop asked if he could check PPM told me they don't have the stuff to do that. Time to switch shops if it's high I'd buy an RO system thier lose.
> 
> I do have a bit of cents guys


 
LOL--yes time to change shops.  A "hydro" store that has no equipment to check ppms should not call themselves a hydro shop.  How pathetic....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2015)

Check it after the chlorine has been allowed to evaporate out.  It is also nice to know what those ppms are.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Wouldn't it lower a bit after that THG? 
The other shop was more then happy to check my water still bought air line and stones while at the shop


----------

